

Stack Overflow Homepage Changes - mmavnn
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/11/stack-overflow-homepage-changes/

======
Jabbles
They mention that the original layout has served them well up til now, I
wonder whether this new layout would have been as good, if it had been used
from the start (it wasn't needed, but still).

